# JD 4520 compact tractor rear hydraulic prob



## carolinatractor (Dec 16, 2014)

JD 4520 05 model. Has kit added by JD to add SCV's 4 and 5 to the rear. They are controlled by a switch that controls a electric diverter valve. 
The switch is on the right panel next to the lift handle not on the joystick or fender.
When the switch is flipped you are suppose to be able to use the loader joystick to control SCV's 4 and 5. The loader should not move when switch is activated.
Problem is that my loader still will go down, and nothing hooked to the rear remotes "SCV 4 and 5" will work.
Took solenoid diverter coil and stem to hydraulic shop and they said it is working right. 
Have unhooked loader QA's and rear remotes still don't work.
Please help.
If you have this setup please contact me so I can compare.
Part number is one of these lvb25111 or lvb25511
Thanks


----------

